# Large Female Angelfish Needs Shelter



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

I am not sure where else to post this, so I will start here. I have a large female angelfish that needs a new home before the other large female angel in the tank kills it. They used to mate together (no males) but the abuser is being overly aggressive victim. One of its eyes are cloudy because of constant abuse. I think it will recover if given a safe space. I just don't have one. It is basically a silver angel, but has a slight blue cast, more so than a regular silver. 

Is there anybody that can give it a safe home? I am in Plano.

I can text a picture. I am not sure how to post one here.


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

The angelfish is no longer available. I released her from her misery.


----------

